# Bling! I shoot Hens!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with shooting a hen every now and then. :shock:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoss, now that right there is cool!! :_O=:

Can only hope one day I'll get a duck band.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats. Any info on the band?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duck jerky said:


> Congrats. Any info on the band?


 It is a local bird. Banded in West Kaysville 1-19-13
We have a lot of local ducks around here I tell you.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hen killer!!! nice8)


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Nice. I've only got 1 band in 30 some years of hunting.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice work!!! Its been 17yrs. since I shot my last duck band...


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that's a good birthday present!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was quite surprised I got this one. I usually lose all the banded ducks in the phrag jungle.:grin: I shot a greenhead right after I got this hen and he fell in the phrag. I spent 45 minutes trying to get the dog and me in there, but it was just too big of a mess. When a dog ends upside down and tangled in that crap it's just too thick. Not to mention the ripped dog vest and a hole in my wader boots.:-x And I can't begin to tell you how many other ducks were landing in the decoys when I was buried in that crap trying to get out.:x I never did find the greenhead.:-x I hate losing ducks!


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

nice wow you were still able to take the boat out:grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> It is a local bird. Banded in West Kaysville 1-19-13
> We have a lot of local ducks around here I tell you.


 Congrats on the band. You have Bubba41 to thank for that one. He was very instrumental in helping 2000 ducks get banded in his backyard. Being banded that late in the year really makes you wonder where those birds were from?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I was quite surprised I got this one. I usually lose all the banded ducks in the phrag jungle.:grin: I shot a greenhead right after I got this hen and he fell in the phrag. I spent 45 minutes trying to get the dog and me in there, but it was just too big of a mess. When a dog ends upside down and tangled in that crap it's just too thick. Not to mention the ripped dog vest and a hole in my wader boots.:-x And I can't begin to tell you how many other ducks were landing in the decoys when I was buried in that crap trying to get out.:x I never did find the greenhead.:-x I hate losing ducks!


I can't believe how many banded ducks I've lost. All but one or two.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Congrats on the band. You have Bubba41 to thank for that one. He was very instrumental in helping 2000 ducks get banded in his backyard. Being banded that late in the year really makes you wonder where those birds were from?


 I'm going to guess and say this duck was born, raised and stayed here in Utah. I still believe we have a huge population of resident ducks along the Wasatch Front. Just like the geese.


----------

